# Is Ridepro E3 worth it?



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ive been looking into air ride systems i rly like the features of the ridepro e3 but with the leveling sensors it costs 1,575 idk if i rly wanna spend that kind of money!

if anyone has pix of a set up id like to see them!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I had the ride pro e2 on my Jetta, and ART is a great company. Personally, I have the Accuair E-Level system now, and I can say it's absolutely worth the money if you can afford it. I'd suggest looking into the Accuair system as well, I think the E-Level controller is nicer than the e3 controller, but thats just me. But functionality-wise, both systems are great.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok thanks. i think my main reason for a computer system type of management is to control my:

ride heights and not have to worry about being level.
id like saved settings or ride heights that i could change with a push of a button.
error codes if i have a leak, or any problem with my air ride!

id just like everything to work smooth and look good! :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

macster9090 said:


> ok thanks. i think my main reason for a computer system type of management is to control my:
> 
> ride heights and not have to worry about being level.
> id like saved settings or ride heights that i could change with a push of a button.
> ...


1. Even with setups without the level sensors, as long as you set the presets correctly the first time, you'll be level within mm.
2. Accuair's SwitchSpeed and the RideProe3 without level senors both have preset ride heights that you can change by just pushing a button, but they are going to be pressure based instead of based on the sensors.
3. The controller won't pick up every leak. It's probably only going to find leaks coming from the lines to the bags. There is an algorithm for the controller to pick up leaks. Small leaks probably won't be picked up, and leaks around the tank may not get picked up. [email protected] has the best signature in regards to air... "It's air ride, it's not perfect". The only steps you can take to make sure things are perfect, is take your time during the install, and just make sure everything is done right.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

what is the pressure accuracy on the E3? I think i remember reading some where that the easy street setup doesn't read the pressure very accurately..


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

RPF1 said:


> what is the pressure accuracy on the E3? I think i remember reading some where that the easy street setup doesn't read the pressure very accurately..


From what I've read and what I've experienced (ran the RidePro e2 on my Jetta, now the Accuair E-Level on my TT) pressure based systems are accurate to + or - 4psi, where analog setups are slightly more accurate with + or - 2psi. It's really minimal. I never had any issues with my RidePro e2 system until my tank sensor went bad. But ART send me out an whole new harness the next day to replace it!


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok well thats all good to kno. well ive got some things to think about then.. and which would u prefer e3, accuair, or auto pilot? and is there a place u kno of where i can look for different digital head units?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

macster9090 said:


> ok well thats all good to kno. well ive got some things to think about then.. and which would u prefer e3, accuair, or auto pilot? and is there a place u kno of where i can look for different digital head units?


Plenty of people have used the Easy street auto pilot, but its clear it ranks on the bottom of this list. I love Accuair, and don't know if I'd ever use another digital management system again. But, I did have the RidePro e2 first, and ART is an awesome company. You can't go wrong with either of those two.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok so what r the pros and cons of e3 and accuair? also how many different ride height settings can u have with ether systems?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

macster9090 said:


> ok so what r the pros and cons of e3 and accuair? also how many different ride height settings can u have with ether systems?


Haven't used the RidePro e3, so I can't tell you anything about that. The Accuair system has 3 presets, all down, up/down controls for each corner, both front up/down, both rear up/down. Pretty sure the only difference on the RidePro is the lack of an all down button. Hit up Morio (his votex SN), I believe he has the ride pro e3.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> 1. Even with setups without the level sensors, as long as you set the presets correctly the first time, you'll be level within mm.



only issue is that with my car (mk4, yours might be more balanced) my front pressures can be the same and have an equal height, but the rears are 15psi different from side to side depending on fuel level and whatnot to have an equal height. with the level sensors its an actual height number to look at no matter what pressure it takes to reach the that height. when i found that out i went ahead and ordered the level senders so i wouldn't have to worry about the rear height being different all the time.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

spitfire481 said:


> only issue is that with my car (mk4, yours might be more balanced) my front pressures can be the same and have an equal height, but the rears are 15psi different from side to side depending on fuel level and whatnot to have an equal height. with the level sensors its an actual height number to look at no matter what pressure it takes to reach the that height. when i found that out i went ahead and ordered the level senders so i wouldn't have to worry about the rear height being different all the time.


I believe most cars are this way, but I only used the pressure based system on my mk4. But like I said, if you take the time to set the presets, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

GO with AccuAir. It's def. worth the extra money. the greatest thing about the accuair is the load correcting system. (in the pressure based systems) If you set your presets with just you in the car, then one day you and your buddies hop in to go some where, your ride will not be a the same height. Accuair, no matter what, is at the same height every time. also, that +/-4 psi on the pressure based system can equate to a 1/2" difference total from tire to tire. It might not sound like a lot, but when your thinking about things like tire wear, it's a big difference. I don't know how far you are from philly, but I have the E-level, if you want to meet up to check it out or have any other questions, just let me know.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> GO with AccuAir. It's def. worth the extra money. the greatest thing about the accuair is the load correcting system. (in the pressure based systems) If you set your presets with just you in the car, then one day you and your buddies hop in to go some where, your ride will not be a the same height. Accuair, no matter what, is at the same height every time. also, that +/-4 psi on the pressure based system can equate to a 1/2" difference total from tire to tire. It might not sound like a lot, but when your thinking about things like tire wear, it's a big difference. I don't know how far you are from philly, but I have the E-level, if you want to meet up to check it out or have any other questions, just let me know.


are the height sensors pretty hard to get set up properly?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

RPF1 said:


> are the height sensors pretty hard to get set up properly?


no, not really, just take a little longer. Do you have a MKV? if so, you can position them in the same places I put mine. I have a b6 passat..


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> 2. Accuair's SwitchSpeed and the RideProe3 without level senors both have preset ride heights that you can change by just pushing a button, but they are going to be pressure based instead of based on the sensors.
> .


Just to clear this up, SwitchSpeed is totally manual. . no presets @ all:thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Just to clear this up, SwitchSpeed is totally manual. . no presets @ all:thumbup:


My mistake. Didn't realize the numbers on the SwitchSpeed control valve speed, and are not presets. Figured it would have been the same as the e-level, just without the level sensors.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

if its not to hard can i see some pix of the sensors and ur set up! and i would love to see it in person but i dont have a car right now, im building it.. and i lost my license till jan! :facepalm:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok but are there any digital systems that have that feature as accuair? and does accuair connect to ur ecu to go to a set ride height upon start up?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

i have E3, havent driven with it but its fun to play with in the garage :facepalm:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

macster9090 said:


> ok but are there any digital systems that have that feature as accuair? and does accuair connect to ur ecu to go to a set ride height upon start up?


At this point, all of the questions you're asking can be easily found by going to each companies website and reading the features. I mean Accuair even has the operations guide to all of their systems posted on their website, and it goes into detail as to what the E-Level system can do. You're just being lazy now...


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> My mistake. Didn't realize the numbers on the SwitchSpeed control valve speed, and are not presets. Figured it would have been the same as the e-level, just without the level sensors.


No problem man!! Just wanted to claify so people are comparing Apples To Apples:thumbup:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

no i kno ive been reading what the features are but i just wanna see what everyone likes and dislikes.. everyone has different view points! but this is helping me work towards a decision! :beer:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

http://www.ridetech.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2

:wave:


----------

